# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Emisioni: Njerëz të humbur!

## |HaCKeR|

Pershendetje te gjitheve!

   Jam Bledi, regjizori i ketij emision dhe jam i interesuar te di se cfare mendoni per kete program. Jeni te mirepritur te lini verjetjet apo sugjerimet e tua mbi kete emision.

     Rrespekte!

----------


## hope31

urime per emisionin, me pelqen pa e ndjek
dhe ky emision ndiqet jo vetem nga ata qe kane interes per ta ndjekur, ose me mire qe kane njerez per te kerkuar nepermjet emisionit tuaj, por edhe nga te tjere qe nuk kane lidhje fare me emisionin, nder ta jam dhe une
kjo do te thote qe emisioni juaj i ka vlerat e veta te realizimit + vlerave jetesore per gjetjen e njerezve te humbur, keshtu njerezit ndajne dhimbjen e tyre me shume njerez kudo  ne shqiperi dhe jashte saj

urime edhe nje here e suksese ne punen tuaj shume fisnike por njekohesisht dhe profesionale

----------


## drague

URIME PER EMISIONIN.jam i interesuar per nje shokun tim.(leonard shoshi).un e kam takuar per here te fundit ne veren e 1993shit.a jane te verteta ato qe thuhen ne tv se eshte gjalle?

----------


## RaPSouL

_Edhe vertet emision i mire , gjithashtu edhe shume i sukseshem ne gjetjen e disa personave , pra une personalisht e perkrahi kete emision._

----------


## [Perla]

Urime per emisionin.Aktual per kohen qe jetojme,shume prekes ne disa raste.Fatkeqesi te medha per shume familje me bij e bija te humbur ne bote,nena qe nuk dine ku kane femijet te gjalle apo te mbuluar me 3 meter dhe.Eshte nje tmerr kur e mendon qe ka shume e shume histori te tilla.Uroj te ndihmoni sa me shume familje e te qetesoni sa me shume zemra te lenduara ne misionin tuaj human.Suxese.

----------


## kleo_al

Un e pelqej ket emision por e kam vene re qe tallen shum njerezit me personat qe kan humbur duke dhene informacione fallco dhe fakte te rreme.
Kto nuk jan te mira per imazhin e mir te ketij emisioni!!!

----------


## krispi

> Pershendetje te gjitheve!
> 
>    Jam Bledi, regjizori i ketij emision dhe jam i interesuar te di se cfare mendoni per kete program. Jeni te mirepritur te lini verjetjet apo sugjerimet e tua mbi kete emision.
> 
>      Rrespekte!


O Bledi,

Uroj vertet qe te jesh regjisori i ketij emisioni, se sa here e shikoj kete emision i ve detyre vetes qe duhet te gjej patjeter dike tek vizion plus ( qe e ka marre goxha veten si televizion) qe ti bej ca komente:

- Aida Shtino - nqse nuk e nderroni dot, moderojeni (jo modernizojeni) pak ju lutem. Sinqerisht nuk kam asgje kunder saj, madje e respektoj per gjithe sforcot qe ben per kete emision, po futeni pak brenda kuadrit te nje gazetareje bashkekohore qe ti pershtatet televizionit. 
Modelet e saj te flokeve jane te tmerrshem , mos te permendim kostumet, duhet te jete pak me e thjeshte ne veshje, ne pershtatje me llojin e gazetarise qe ajo pretendon se po ben. Dhe ju lutem sugjerojini te perdore pak me rralle shprehjen: Te dashur/ te nderuar teleshikues , se e thote aq shpesh sa te ben per te vjelle (ngjan me ato gazetarucet e top selectit).
Vertet nuk e kam me te keq, thjesht mendoj se po te shikohet me me vemendje ky emision mund te behet me interesant..
Mgjate ; Shume urime
Krispi

----------


## Eda64

Po Bledi Te Lumt Dhe Suksese Te Meteshjme Per Punen Qe E Ke Nisur ,se Eshte Nje Nga Emisionet Me Interresante Per Te Gjith  Njerezit Se Kemi Kaluar Dhe Po Kalojm Nje Koh Te Veshtir Per Sa I Perket Humbjet E Njerzve Te Familjeve Tona Dhe Ka Qen E Domosdos,shme Ky Emision Per Ndihmen E Bijeve  Dhe Te Bijave Tona Te Baballareve Dhe Nenave Tona Qe Disa Si Njohin Fare Te Lumt  ,se Me Te Vertet Kte Emision E Ndjekin Ne Te Gjitha Kater Anet E Botes Edhe Ne Qe Jetojm Ne Amerik Te Gjith Shqiptaret E Ndjekim Me Vemendje Te Madhe Dhe Po Qe Kemi Mundesi Edhe Ju Ndihmojm Pse Jo ,se Mendojm Si Per Te Afermit Ton Se Jemi Larg E Dim Se C,eshte Largesia Sidomos Ne E Ndjem Shum ,prandaj Edhe Nje Here Te Falenderoj Shum Dhe Te Kesh Suksese Te Metejshme Ne Emisionin Qe Ke Nisur ,dhe Po Flas Ne Emer Te Gjith Shqiptareve Qe Jetojm Ne Ameriken E Larget Te Pershendesim Me Gjith Zemer.

----------


## ai_shoku

Urime per emisjonin, eshte i vetmi emisjon interesant qe une  e ndjek gjithmone. Per mendimin tim cdo gje  eshte e realizuar tamam sic duhet.
Suksese te metejshme!

----------


## |HaCKeR|

Vlersoj shume faktin qe keni ndjekur emisionin dhe qe thoni pershtypjet/verejtjet tuaja mbi kete emision.

  Per sa i perket verejtjeve te tua desha te beja ca komente:

  1- Aida i ploteson te gjitha kushtet e nje gazetareje serioze dhe te denje per kete emision. Ky eshte nje emision qe zgjat minimumi 4 ore dhe nqs ja keni idene  se cdo te thote te besh 4 ore emision do ta kuptonit shume mire qe Aida eshte gazetare e pergatitur. Pastaj une nuk e di nqs ju e keni ndjekur sa duhet kete emision sepse me aq sa shoh une, kuptoj qe ju nuk e ndiqni kete emision, mendoj qe ju mund te keni pare disa sekuenca dhe kaq. Sepse nqs do hynit ne brendesi te tij do mendonit ndryshe. 

  2- Per sa i perket modeleve te flokeve. Per Look`un e prezantueses se ketij emisioni kujdeset 1 nga parukieret me te njohura dhe prestigjoze ne Tirane. 

 3- Fakti qe ju merreni me vogelsira te tipit "shprehje te perdorura" nga prezantuesja me ben te mendoj qe ju e paragjykoni kete emision dhe nqs shkruani dhe mendimin tuaj me kete fryme athere eshte e qarte qe mendimi juaj eshte tejet i influencuar dhe aspak realist. Aq me teper qe ajo eshte nje shprehje e perdorur shpesh ne Mediat kudo nga te gjithe prezantuesit.



   Ju falenderoj te gjitheve dhe me te vertete e vlersoj faktin qe jepni mendimin tuaj per kete emision. 
   Me Rrespekt
   Bledi

----------


## Tironsja

Bledi 

Ju uroj juve dhe gjith stafin per emisionin tuaj.Po beni dicka shume humane per te gjithe ata njerez qe kane humbur te afermit e tyre dhe qe gjejn shpres dhe shenja jete per njerzit e tyre nepermjet punes se stafit tuaj.

E ndjekim cdo te shtune.Uroj te vazhdoni keshtu sepse jeni shume mire.

Nuk do lija pa permendur Aiden gazetaren e emisionit tuaj.Eshte perfekt ne cdo drejtim.Qofte ne profesion qofte ne paraqitje.
Nuk e di se me ca sysh e ka par ajo vajza qe beri ato vrejtje pa vend.Eshte shume e veshtir sot te gjesh nje gazetare qe te jet e kompletuar ne cdo gje,dhe ket fat e ka vizion+ me gazetare Aiden.E bukur,me gusto dhe shije,inteligjente dhe e embel.

Ju falenderoj  qe na sillni cdo te shtune shume emocione dhe qe jeni gjithmon te gateshem qe ndihmoni njerzit qe kane nevoj.

----------


## SnoW~DroP

Bledi gjeja me e mire eshte te degjosh verejtjet dhe sygjerimet.Asnjehere nuk vjen e keqe nga ato.Thjesht te bejne ti shikosh gjerat me mire.
Aiden e kam pare vetem ne nje emision.Sikur do shkonte ne Ballo ishte veshur ate nate.Me nje fustan si tip taftaje(oh sa kisha pa e perdorur kete term Lol).Nese ju paguani parukjeren me te mire,kjo sdo te thote qe cdo gje eshte automatikisht perfekt.
Keto jan gjera te vogla qe nuk ja ulin vlerat emisionit tuaj.Po nese u hidhet nje sy,as gje e keqe nuk vjen.

Pershendetje dhe pergezime per emisionin

----------


## Bledari

> Vlersoj shume faktin qe keni ndjekur emisionin dhe qe thoni pershtypjet/verejtjet tuaja mbi kete emision.
> 
>   Per sa i perket verejtjeve te tua desha te beja ca komente:
> 
>   1- Aida i ploteson te gjitha kushtet e nje gazetareje serioze dhe te denje per kete emision. Ky eshte nje emision qe zgjat minimumi 4 ore dhe nqs ja keni idene  se cdo te thote te besh 4 ore emision do ta kuptonit shume mire qe Aida eshte gazetare e pergatitur. Pastaj une nuk e di nqs ju e keni ndjekur sa duhet kete emision sepse me aq sa shoh une, kuptoj qe ju nuk e ndiqni kete emision, mendoj qe ju mund te keni pare disa sekuenca dhe kaq. Sepse nqs do hynit ne brendesi te tij do mendonit ndryshe. 
> 
>   2- Per sa i perket modeleve te flokeve. Per Look`un e prezantueses se ketij emisioni kujdeset 1 nga parukieret me te njohura dhe prestigjoze ne Tirane. 
> 
>  3- Fakti qe ju merreni me vogelsira te tipit "shprehje te perdorura" nga prezantuesja me ben te mendoj qe ju e paragjykoni kete emision dhe nqs shkruani dhe mendimin tuaj me kete fryme athere eshte e qarte qe mendimi juaj eshte tejet i influencuar dhe aspak realist. Aq me teper qe ajo eshte nje shprehje e perdorur shpesh ne Mediat kudo nga te gjithe prezantuesit.
> ...



Bledo ne bashke njihemi vite kshu qe nuk dua te te le pa te dhene pergezimet e mia per ket emision eshte nje emision i bukur i denje dhe shume prekes dhe ndihmon shume njerez te humbur neper bote.
Urime dhe rrespektet e mia

----------


## OPARI

urime dhe pershendetje
vetem po me bene pershtypje per disa komente per aiden drejtusen e emisionit jo mynyra e flokeve jo kostumi e budallalliqe te tilla,o zotrinje ky eshte nje emision sa humanitare aqe dhe patriotike e ju na flisni per moden ikni ore dreqer e shikoni chanel x e kenaquni me lloj lloj veshje

----------


## Camiko

Bledi,

Prape per Aiden,

Sikur ka qene me e thjeshte me perpara dhe me terheqese ne ekran. Tani si shume renduar duket si ne prerjen e flokeve, veshjen dhe tualet.

Si dhe e lodhur duket. 

Sa per parurjet me te mira, ajo i fut ne xhep paret e Dulakeve. Kur si thoni gje ju si drejtues emisioni, ne rregull eshte ajo,LOL.

Mi bej te fala Regjisorit tjeter Tur Dautit, nga nje patrioti jot thuj.

----------


## KOKASHTA

Do ishte me mire te mos e benit aq te trishtueshem emisionin...
...ndonje here me duket sikur emisioni juaj eshte i barabarte me zyrat e FBI-se, me ato telefonatat etj etj...

----------


## krispi

> Vlersoj shume faktin qe keni ndjekur emisionin dhe qe thoni pershtypjet/verejtjet tuaja mbi kete emision.
> 
>   Per sa i perket verejtjeve te tua desha te beja ca komente:
> 
>   1- Aida i ploteson te gjitha kushtet e nje gazetareje serioze dhe te denje per kete emision. Ky eshte nje emision qe zgjat minimumi 4 ore dhe nqs ja keni idene  se cdo te thote te besh 4 ore emision do ta kuptonit shume mire qe Aida eshte gazetare e pergatitur. Pastaj une nuk e di nqs ju e keni ndjekur sa duhet kete emision sepse me aq sa shoh une, kuptoj qe ju nuk e ndiqni kete emision, mendoj qe ju mund te keni pare disa sekuenca dhe kaq. Sepse nqs do hynit ne brendesi te tij do mendonit ndryshe. 
> 
>   2- Per sa i perket modeleve te flokeve. Per Look`un e prezantueses se ketij emisioni kujdeset 1 nga parukieret me te njohura dhe prestigjoze ne Tirane. 
> 
>  3- Fakti qe ju merreni me vogelsira te tipit "shprehje te perdorura" nga prezantuesja me ben te mendoj qe ju e paragjykoni kete emision dhe nqs shkruani dhe mendimin tuaj me kete fryme athere eshte e qarte qe mendimi juaj eshte tejet i influencuar dhe aspak realist. Aq me teper qe ajo eshte nje shprehje e perdorur shpesh ne Mediat kudo nga te gjithe prezantuesit.
> ...


O Bledi,
Vete kishe kerkuar sugjerime...
Une kisha dhene dy sugjerime aspak tendencioze, madje une i konsiderova shume miredashese duke menduar se ty nuk te preknin fare formatin e emisionit qe sic ju pelqen juve ta quani eshte "akt humanitar" . OK le te jete ashtu, po une vazhdoj te them se ju mund te beni pak sforco qe ky emision te kete edhe pak elegance qytetare...

PS. Nuk pres me pergjigje. Ky postim ishte me shume per te respektuar veten time...

----------


## Brari

or bled ..

populli me fjalen " hacker"  kupton nje  xhambaz qe zhbirilon kompjuterat e te tjereve e ja u prish apo vjedh apo viruson programet a lidhjet e i nderhyn pra te tjereve ne punen e tyre..
pra nuk eshte ndonje profesion i  respektushem.. 
po cpate qe zgodhe kte nick ti qe vjen nga nje mjedis .. televizivo gazetaresko humanitar sic eshte gjetja e vulhumburve.. te ngrate nga familje te mjera vulhumbura..

gjej nje nick tjater qe te te komunikojme me ty  me respekt..
psh ..pishtari.. apo gjeologu.. apo zhyl verni apo sherlokholmsi.. apo fajkoi .. 

asaj aides shtino  i thuaj se e ben mjaft mire punen..

por e mira ska fund.. dhe me kohe do i beni kto pune perfekt.. 

mo kopjoni italane etj se ata i kane keto emisioni  me tall l.oqet se nuk u rreh per te humbur..
shqiptaret kan nje histori te vecante e pra dhe halle te nje natyre teper te vecante.. pra dhe problemet qe vijne te ju ose qe ju do i beni problem.. jan unike e do te thote se skini ku kopjoni.. pra jini ...ose .. behuni.. origjinale e fleksibile e mendjepjellës.. vete..

sju kam pare kohet e fundit po ne ju pafsha do them ndoj llaf..

----------


## dardajan

Une kam nusen e dajos nga fisi i Shtinove prandaj nuk mund  te mendoj keq per Aiden , por  verejtjet e me siperme per te qendrojne ne emisionin e javes se kaluar  truku  ishte  tmerresisht i egzagjiruar sidomos syte ai nr 1 nuk ka haberin fare se si duket  ne tv ai truk eshte per turp, dhe ketu nuk eshte faji i Aides.

Ju dhe shum te tjere do thoni ça jan kto qe thuni , por ne skemi çi bejme ajo eshte gjeja e pare qe bie ne sy .

Keshilla ime do ishte nje truk i lehte etj....  gjithashtu do ti keshilloja te mos shendoshej  me qe te kete nje paraqitje sa me elegante, nese deshiron ja jap une receten.
Edhe verejtja e Brarit qendron per nofken , qe  per te qene e besushme ne kete rast duhej te kishte Emer mbiemer,  sepse edhe une mund te dal dhe te them qe  jam Sali Berisha c,far mendoni per qeverine time.

Keto meqe kerkove mendimin tone  dashamires, ndersa per emisionin  tuaj ne pergjithsi , nuk kam  asnje verejtje ,  ju uroj suksese ne gjetjen e njerezve dhe bashkimin e zemrave .

----------


## wittstar

Hi Pershendetje,

Ka emigrante qe nuk perdorin fare televizor,por i marin te gjitha informacionet nga interneti.
Do ishte mire qe edhe vidjo te emisionit "Njerrez te humbur" te shperndaheshin nepermjet internetit.
Keshtu ben Top Channel me disa emisione te vetat(Fiks Fare,Portokalli,etj)
Keshtu do te shtohesh me siguri numri i emigranteve qe do te mund te ndihmonin per gjetjen e personave te humbur.

----------

